
Congress’s Quantum Science Bill May Not Keep the US Military Ahead of China - jonbaer
https://www.defenseone.com/threats/2018/09/congresss-quantum-science-bill-may-not-keep-us-military-ahead-china/151319/?oref=d-river
======
Ancalagon
I meam, does anyone really believe the average congressman or congresswomen
really understands any of this?

